# i am looking for antique tractor transfers all brands



## dru (Apr 24, 2008)

i am looking for antique tractor transfers all brands. running out of places to look, thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: transfers*

We are familiar with virtually every stock transfer design available and unfortunately we have not seen any in the category you have mentioned.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: transfers*



dru said:


> i am looking for antique tractor transfers all brands. running out of places to look, thanks


 Try a google search. I just did and looked at images. Plenty there. You might want to contact owner of pictures and do your own transfers.


----------



## dru (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: transfers*



badalou said:


> Try a google search. I just did and looked at images. Plenty there. You might want to contact owner of pictures and do your own transfers.


 thanks for responding not shure i am doing this rite i will try your idea thanks again


----------



## jkonen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: transfers*

Doing a google search for images, clipart etc.... is a great way to find artwork. I recommend it, and do it all the time.


----------



## vintageiron (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you still looking for antique tractor transfers? Visit my website at www.vintageiron.net. I don't advertise transfers, but have sold them in the past if the volume was there. They are printed on Jetpro paper with a HP printer using factory inks. Can deliver in 8 1/2 X 11 or 11 X 17. If interested, I will send you pricing. Just let me know.

Dennis


----------

